# Quick snaps!



## web eviction (Jan 25, 2012)

Well sometimes all you got to reach for is your cellphone unless your like me and that's all you have!
But any ways just wanted to share some of my shady not so good but the best I can do cellphone pics, if any one else would like to add some quick snaps you should do so 





Getting a drink! 





B. smithi





G. rosea





GBB





P. Metallica 





L.p





P. subfusca





P. ornata had to do a quick transfer cuz of ants so she got lunch while she waited.





C. Elegens





P. ornata





T. stirmi





GBB





Obt

Well that's a start haha got lots more but im working from my phone so I will add more later, hope to see some of you all's cell phone pics...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 28, 2012)

What's the sling in the second pic?  I like the iridescent gradient colours on the abdomen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theist 17 (Jan 28, 2012)

I believe it's a B. smithi, as labeled in the post. Cool colors, for sure.


By the way, you have a beautiful P. Ornata. Very impressive.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 28, 2012)

Theist 17 said:


> I believe it's a B. smithi, as labeled in the post. Cool colors, for sure.


Oh it _is_ labelled, I see.  It's not how imaged a B. smithi looked as a sling. :cute:


----------



## Theist 17 (Jan 28, 2012)

cyanocean said:


> It's not how imaged a B. smithi looked as a sling. :cute:



Same here. The gradient is really surprising. I wonder if that's just the lighting or the camera, or if it's a natural thing for smithis.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 28, 2012)

cyanocean said:


> Oh it _is_ labelled, I see.  It's not how imaged a B. smithi looked as a sling. :cute:


It may be my B. albo too there both in small deli's and I have like pics of both lol there both bigger now so it's hard to tell....I was half awake when I decided to start this thread haha so my bad I gotta upload some more pictures.
I took most all of these with my iPhone 4s the few others where with an htc evo.


----------



## Toogledoo (Jan 29, 2012)

Those pictures aren't bad at all for being cell phone pics. Very nice collection you got there also.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 29, 2012)

Well here's a few more 





H. mac don't see this one to often...





Big female B. smithi





My A. versi he is in desperate search of a lady! Poor guy lost a pedipalp in his final molt





B. albo





P. scrofa... Such a pretty girl!





T. stirmi, girl can move!


---------- Post added 01-28-2012 at 11:49 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





Theist 17 said:


> By the way, you have a beautiful P. Ornata. Very impressive.


Thanks definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## web eviction (Feb 8, 2012)

P. scrofa showing her new colors finally!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Apr 27, 2012)

New girl and a freshly molted


----------



## grayzone (Apr 27, 2012)

awesome pics. Love the ornata and irminia. Keep em comin


----------



## web eviction (Jul 22, 2012)

Just a few new pics 





Not the best pic but the tiny's are tuff with my phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome stuff bro.. i like your choices in ts


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 22, 2012)

One of my most recent with a pickup from the ATS conference.  P. irminia with a meal worm.   Picture captured with my Nexus S using Jelly Bean,  cropped for size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deftones90 (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome spiders. Still can't believe I haven't gotten any GBBs yet.


----------



## web eviction (Jul 22, 2012)

Ya GBB's are great I have 2 at the moment..
Here's another shady pic.


----------



## web eviction (Jul 22, 2012)

Couple pokies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 23, 2012)

is that the same ornata? she sure is gettin chunky.. quite the looker


----------



## web eviction (Jul 23, 2012)

Haha ya same ornata she kinda did a lil but pump as I took the pic lol she ain't really that plump...


----------



## web eviction (Jul 25, 2012)

H. Lividum this is the most I've seen of this girl In months!!


----------



## web eviction (Jul 30, 2012)

P. scrofa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Aug 4, 2012)

MM ornata










Couple G. Rosea






---------- Post added 08-03-2012 at 11:13 PM ----------

GBB this is the big girl in the other pics...















Get out!! Lol P. irminia





H. Lividum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome P. irminia - looks like freshly molted but still showing that attitude. My smaller female is the same way


----------



## web eviction (Aug 4, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Awesome P. irminia - looks like freshly molted but still showing that attitude. My smaller female is the same way


Haha yup she was freshly molted in that pic... 
I used to call her booger cuz when she was just a bit smaller she jumped on my face and went right up my nose... Bad experience lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction (Aug 14, 2012)

More of the mm I got from catfishrod69 this guy loves to shoot me with poo he has got me 8 times now lol










He made a run for it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2012)

LOL! Love that T on the wall! A buddy of mine is kinda scared about T's but that would actually make him run I guess...despite my tries to get him interested and destroying the misconceptions...


----------



## web eviction (Aug 16, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> LOL! Love that T on the wall! A buddy of mine is kinda scared about T's but that would actually make him run I guess...despite my tries to get him interested and destroying the misconceptions...


Haha ya nothing like a pokie on your ceiling fangs bared in full threat display 8 feet up! It was about that moment I realized my catch cup was just not big enough....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 16, 2012)

web eviction said:


> Haha ya nothing like a pokie on your ceiling fangs bared in full threat display 8 feet up! It was about that moment I realized my catch cup was just not big enough....


Fun times!  Hopefully I won't experience the same at some point once I receive my P. subfusca "lowland"


----------



## web eviction (Aug 16, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Fun times!  Hopefully I won't experience the same at some point once I receive my P. subfusca "lowland"


That will be a beautiful T hope to see some pics when ya get it


----------



## grayzone (Aug 16, 2012)

web eviction said:


> It was about that moment I realized my catch cup was just not big enough....


 lol.. no joke.. MM ornata get up there size wise.. need a "catch BUCKET"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Aug 17, 2012)

grayzone said:


> lol.. no joke.. MM ornata get up there size wise.. need a "catch BUCKET"


Lol oh ya big +1 on the catch bucket!

---------- Post added 08-16-2012 at 09:47 PM ----------

The worst part is my female makes him look little lol


----------



## grayzone (Aug 17, 2012)

ditto... i got a pair and a PU male sittin side by side on my shelf.. the PU is about 7+" and the male is just a fraction smaller than my 8" girl. He is all leg, while SHE is real bulky
Maybe im reading too far into it, but best of luck on your project bro.

---------- Post added 08-16-2012 at 10:19 PM ----------

**edit**and the MATURE male is just a fraction smaller than...


----------



## web eviction (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks good luck with yours as well !!! My two are in love lol there in together every night she comes out of her hide they get freaky she goes back to bed he hits the water dish and rests in his little corner lol I'm taking him out tomarrow...


----------



## grayzone (Aug 17, 2012)

mine act like a couple love birds too.. luckily i took mine out before their first lovers quarrel lol..
I let them cohab for a week or so, and they slept in the cork tube every night. I kind of want to put him back in with her, but i KNOW how it will end eventually and ive already seen some good insertions. ALL the signs are there and looking very promising.


----------



## web eviction (Aug 17, 2012)

Haha sweet good luck man I've seen tons of good inserts as well and that was before I cohabed then  

You should see my g. Rosea she is freakin huge!! Candles very yellow too.... 
My male is still alive and well too still eating making sperm webs.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 17, 2012)

lucky you lol.. my female molted out on me.. looked so promising too
Still searchin for a NEW mm btw


----------



## web eviction (Aug 17, 2012)

grayzone said:


> lucky you lol.. my female molted out on me.. looked so promising too
> Still searchin for a NEW mm btw


Haha I almost sent him to Washington last week with my cuz as he lives very close to you was gonna have him drop him off with ya but got busy and forgot...


----------



## Terry D (Aug 17, 2012)

Toogledoo said:


> Those pictures aren't bad at all for being cell phone pics. Very nice collection you got there also.


Nice!- and certainly in agreement here- seeing that these cell phone pics are better than some of the very best film camera pics from not so long ago!

Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Aug 26, 2012)

Couple fresh molted girls  well couple weeks after any way..











---------- Post added 08-26-2012 at 09:18 PM ----------

Favorite T at the moment!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice pics and T's !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks storm! I try with my stupid iPhone lol if my computer would work I could load some good pics from my camera...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

I am looking forward to that P. metallica. Looks like its already getting that blue hue so early that size. Is that a female?


----------



## web eviction (Aug 27, 2012)

It just molted three days ago looking very male!


----------



## Blue Ice (Aug 27, 2012)

No need to be sad about it if its looking male. Male P metallicas will be very in demand. It can get you more P metallicas in the future


----------



## web eviction (Aug 27, 2012)

Few more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 27, 2012)

Frankly, you take better pics with your cellphone than some people with a cam...I'm looking forward to see pictures from a real cam in your hands at some point, I bet they'll be very nice!

Also, that GBB is gorgeous. My bigger of the couple I have seems to be a little silly: Instead of using the waterdish I have to spray it's webbing to make it drink...wth...?


----------



## web eviction (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha thanks  and it took a long time for her to actually use the water dish or catch her doing it !


----------



## web eviction (Dec 10, 2012)

Few recent molts....
Before,





After,





Don't see this one to often...





P. irminia in there somewhere...





Second time this girl has molted in six months! Time to find another male I guess 





And my personal favorite T

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice new set of pics, bud!


----------



## web eviction (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## web eviction (Dec 22, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Dec 22, 2012)

This girl has become quite the beast lol






Hope every one had a good dooms day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 22, 2012)

Just love P. irminias. You can never have enough of these it would seem. Probably gonna breed my calm girl next year as a matter of fact...


----------



## web eviction (Dec 23, 2012)

They are pretty sweet, kinda hoping my small one is a male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Dec 24, 2012)

T. Stirmi





Not sure on this one a friend gave her to me last week... Just havnt takin the time to look close but I'm thinking P. striata.





C. elegans 





Pumpkin patch recent molt looks male..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction (Dec 28, 2012)

Caught this big girl out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## macbaffo (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful Hapalopus sp.!


----------



## Dagmara (Dec 28, 2012)

Haplopelma wow... So blue <3


----------



## advan (Dec 28, 2012)

web eviction said:


> Pumpkin patch recent molt looks male..


These are really easy to vent sex. Send me a PM when he matures(or sooner)


----------



## web eviction (Dec 29, 2012)

Had to rehouse it just as well take a pic


----------



## web eviction (Dec 30, 2012)

P. subfusca HL molted out early this morning.... Thought this one was male lol so glad I was wrong!










Went from around 3 1/2 inches to over 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats! Somehow, I think mine will be turning out male...


----------



## Solucki (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow. All beautiful T's. 
that hapolopus looks purple. Is that just lighting?


----------



## web eviction (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks jan, how big is yours now? Like I said mine looked male and if I hadn't got the last molt out I still be convinced it was...

Solucki, thanks and ya it does kinda look purple in the legs but more so in that picture then it actually is.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 2, 2013)

P. cambridgei





GBB, she keeps webbing up her water dish so I give up lol I just dump where it used to be lol well still is somewhere...





P. regalis, almost never see this girl either...





H. nepalensis, lol another rare sighting!


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 3, 2013)

web eviction said:


> Thanks jan, how big is yours now? Like I said mine looked male and if I hadn't got the last molt out I still be convinced it was...


I rarely see the T out - stays hidden most of the time in the little corkbark-tube and is only out at night. The moment I move closer to get a better look, it vanishes instantly. No chance to get out
the latest molt hence. From the looks, I'd say around 2.5"-2.75" maybe, but it's hard to tell


----------



## web eviction (Jan 3, 2013)

They are very skittish lol hence why I only have pictures of molts


----------



## web eviction (Jan 7, 2013)

P. subfusca HL juvie female...










P. rufilata juvie male...















P. tigrinawesseli suspected male...










P. Formosa suspected male...










Had to rehouse these little ones so I took a few pics.

---------- Post added 01-07-2013 at 12:35 AM ----------

P. metallica suspected female...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful T's, man! How did the rehousings go


----------



## web eviction (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha it went surprisingly well actually! Everyone was very cooperative  no threat displays, I got to take my time and get a good look at every one very smooth rehousing  I thought the subfusca was gonna give me trouble as she wanted to wonder about a bit lol but she went right it to the catch cup then calmly walking into her new enclosure


----------



## web eviction (Jan 22, 2013)

GBB AF lol this is her water bowl  funny that spot will hold water for about two weeks!
It's a bad pic lol she just molted last week I just wanted to share while I found her hangin by the watering hole 





In the last year I've had 6 different GBB slings and all turn out female  I give up just try and find a male...





And a couple shots of the P. metallica...










And the home of my little P. pulcher


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 23, 2013)

If that T Sturmi gets any prettier I might just die.

She is so lovely. Is she pleasant natured? I knew a lovely red coloured birdeater who was so unpleasant that a towel had to cover the cage at all times to prevent hairs being thrown through the screens. Beautiful specimen but antisocial.

Yours appears quite placid though...sweet little face too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Jan 23, 2013)

Hahaha don't let that pic fool ya  she ain't a hair flicker but won't hesitate to taste your finger! Lol but for the most part she is just really sketch! Runs at any disturbance, haha I can shut a door and hear her running from 3 rooms away! She's a very big girl


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 23, 2013)

Well she sure is pretty in any case.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 23, 2013)

Well here's a few more T. stirmi pics


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow...she looks just like velvet, I want to just pet her. So soft.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 23, 2013)

P. ornata...





P. fasciata...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jan 23, 2013)

sounds like i may have to have you get a GBB sling for ME... haha.
I dont own any of this sp. anymore, and would really like a girl


----------



## web eviction (Jan 23, 2013)

Well if this next one is female as well ill let you know  maybe we can worn out a trade or something.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 25, 2013)

P. fasciata...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction (Mar 24, 2013)

iPhone 5 camera sucks! But I caught this gravid girl out so I took a quick pic...


----------



## web eviction (Mar 29, 2013)

I love how it takes all legs to stuff a cricket in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Apr 11, 2013)

Just a few pics I was playin with during my late night coffee buzz...
This is a rare sighting lol
H. nepalensis (it's late ignore spelling if wrong)





P. scrofa...





Don't see this one to often, P. irminia...





Getting big, P. metallica...





E. uatuman finally deciding to eat lol!





This just looked cool soooo ya.. Lol P. ornata...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Apr 12, 2013)

Few more...
OBT..





P. pulcher





Avic...





GBB...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction (Jun 3, 2013)

The elusive H. nepalensis lol!






---------- Post added 06-03-2013 at 02:22 PM ----------

H. hainanum





C. sanderi





C. ritea





H. gigas





M. balfouri





H. lividum





I think you all know what this is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction (Jun 6, 2013)

H. hainanum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction (Jul 9, 2013)

P. ornata sac... Ugh this girl decided to abandon the sac so I pulled it there's 178 eggs not counting the six black ones and around half of them are eggs with legs so far all look good so I will hope for the best...










Pulled at 26 days...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buddah4207 (Jul 11, 2013)

This is a great picture thread. I love the pictures of the GBB! These are great pictures for just being from your phone. Keep it up. 

And good luck with the P. ornata sac hope all goes well


----------



## web eviction (Aug 3, 2013)

P. ornata sac...  1st instar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Aug 12, 2013)

Pulled the C. elegans sac today to find 198 good 1i's !










And a few P. irminia ewls which are actually all 1i's now as well 





And the U. Mordax has popped as well 










And a beautiful women I know looking after ewls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Aug 20, 2013)

Picked up this one for 60$ at the show...





As well as this for a few bucks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction (Aug 22, 2013)

Almost there 
P. ornata....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Aug 24, 2013)

2i  ornata's

Reactions: Like 1


----------

